# Trump now has over 50% support and a 10 point lead over the Beast



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good to see.



> Eighty-eight percent (88%) of voters say they are now certain how they will vote. Among these voters, Trump has a 10-point lead over Clinton - 53% to 43%. Johnson gets two percent (2%) and Stein one percent (1%). This is the first time any candidate has crossed the 50% mark. Among those who still could change their minds, it's Clinton 36%, Trump 36%, Johnson 22% and Stein six percent (6%).


White House Watch - Rasmussen Reports?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It sounds good. Trump Still needs to politically club the beast and close the deal.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> It sounds good. Trump Still needs to politically club the beast and close the deal.


I think that he should demand that she drop out due to being unfit for office and an obvious security risk to the nation if she was elected. Not only a risk due to past carelessness with classified info, but that there are at least 5 foreign countries that will blackmail her day one in office.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sounds like Hellery was in bad shape last nite - 2 hrs late for some little rally - looked like she was sick again or drunk ....

beginning to wonder if Hellery thinks the Oval Office can be run like a Amazon call center .....


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

A pundit commented that at this point Hillary may not even care about the presidency, she may be worrying more about staying out of prison. Though I can't see Trump actually sending her to the big house.

A whole lot of people are going to get thrown under the bus, should be interesting.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sonya said:


> A pundit commented that at this point Hillary may not even care about the presidency, she may be worrying more about staying out of prison. Though I can't see Trump actually sending her to the big house.
> 
> A whole lot of people are going to get thrown under the bus, should be interesting.


I think that she still is power hungry enough to care about office, but I do agree that she and Barry are likely starting to worry a whole lot about avoiding prison.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Trump has a chance to win , all he has to do is keep on the path he is on and Hillawitch is doomed .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Trump has a chance to win , all he has to do is keep on the path he is on and Hillawitch is doomed .


Trump even joked yesterday about his staff encouraging him to stay the course and avoid any nonsense.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

I also think if Hillary had trick left in her bag she would use it now. Any dirt on Trump would get the media to focus on his problems, not hers, and she wouldn't hold back.

She is probably advertising on craigslist now for someone that will claim Trump ran over their puppy and then laughed about it or some such thing.

I am only half joking about the puppy, when it came out that idiot Mitt Romney put his dog on the roof of their car during a road trip he lost my vote and any respect I may have had for him at that time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd like everyone here to think back to every scandal the Clinton's have been a part of (and there are plenty). Now remember every time it looked like they'd finally get nailed they worm their way out of it somehow AND stay politically powerful. No difference here. We must stay on course and fight the fight. The only way to beat her is to bury her so deep she's shaking hands with the mole people. 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I'd like everyone here to think back to every scandal the Clinton's have been a part of (and there are plenty). Now remember every time it looked like they'd finally get nailed they worm their way out of it somehow AND stay politically powerful. No difference here. We must stay on course and fight the fight. The only way to beat her is to bury her so deep she's shaking hands with the mole people.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Once Trump wins that election next Tuesday, Bill and Hillary Clinton will officially be over for good in politics. Whether that translates into legal consequences, who knows, but they will be done in politics.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This suspense is killing me. I wish it was Tuesday already.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Robie said:


> This suspense is killing me. I wish it was Tuesday already.


But it is getting better by the day! For the last few weeks it seemed almost hopeless, now the tide has turned and we can hear the forelorn wailing from the dems.

Savor this time, it may be the last election that allows us to feel this way.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sonya said:


> A pundit commented that at this point Hillary may not even care about the presidency, she may be worrying more about staying out of prison. Though I can't see Trump actually sending her to the big house.
> 
> A whole lot of people are going to get thrown under the bus, should be interesting.


Hell, if Trump don't do it then let me drive the damn bus. I will drive that bus backwards and forwards over her till she is flatter then Texas road kill.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Trump has a chance to win , all he has to do is keep on the path he is on and Hillawitch is doomed .


Well TS he has to stay alive too... Just saying...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> Well TS he has to stay alive too... Just saying...


very true , I will be his body guard " lol" I would if I could .


----------

